

Meet new friends for activities like sports, gym, fitness and table games. Cool? - applekings
http://www.smacktive.com
Smacktive.com lets you meet new, like-minded people doing activities you have in common based on deep rooted likes and interests. Seems like eharmony without the dating component.  Thoughts? Have you registered? Doesnt work on mobile yet but the web version is cool.
======
applekings
The key to this site is that we match you up based on deep rooted interests
and not just the activity itself. Then you can put each activity onto your
calendar, see the weather that day/time and much more. Appreciate the feedback
@Jane

